# Rice -good or bad?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

I am a bit confused after reading a number of entries--is rice good or bad? Does it depend on which kind of IBS? Also, does it matter whether it is plain or brown rice? I want to just go to tuna, rice and olive oil diet; does that sound like a good start? The last week+ was 'C' but has turned to 'D' and I've begun missing work. The last time I had this I was a student and had the time to have the problem. Now I'm beginning to wonder what I will do if it becomes as full-blown as last time (non-stop trips to where one feels like anything BUT "a little lady", and all the complementary side effects). I hope this doesn't sound like a ridiculous question, but has anyone had to take short-term disability for this when at its peak (a few wks or months)????


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I find white rice is one of my safe foods. I mostely have D with gas. Rice tends to slow the digestive tract down and is the only carbohydrate that does not produce gas when digested by bacteria in your colon. Everything you mentioned - rice, tuna and olive oil are my safe foods (and I have VERY few!) I would suggest you try rice for a few days and see what happens b/c it may effect you differently. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

2FIND -- I would imagine that most IBSers would find rice to be quite acceptable (true, others?), but I'd stick with the brown rice, not processed white. Your diet sounds pretty good to me, at least -- EXCEPT that you really need to add some variety and fresh vegetables as soon as you can. And, don't eat tons and tons of rice (that could be too much starch). Other "safe" grains for most people, so I'm told (and I eat them), are quinoa and millet, found in health-food grocery stores.[This message has been edited by JanetMD (edited 01-12-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

Janet,Do you know if carrot juice is OK? I'm taking it for the vit. A for the lining of my colon. I forgot to add this as my veg for it is the only veg I'm getting. I am also supplementing my diet with a multi.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

2FIND -- dunno, sorry...maybe the others here know. in the program I'm doing, I'm not supposed to drink that (long story), but it may be fine for you. when you get to the point that you'd like to introduce other veggies to your system, feel free to e-mail me, if you'd like; I can tell you which veggies seem to be safe for me (verified by a lic. nutritional counselor).


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Rice is generally good. Brown rice is a good source of nutrients and fiber. I buy a boil-in-the-bag variety by a company called Success from my Walmart Superstore. Inexpensive and relatively easy to cook for brown rice.I have had serious problems with enriched white rice--namely Uncle Ben's. Don't know why & don't care. I won't touch the white enriched stuff anymore. Incidentally, enriched pasta doesn't seem to bug me...weird, I know.


----------



## teal (Dec 14, 1999)

I find that I can eat rice with no problem,but I can not eat minute rice?? About taking disability It was a year ago that I had to quit my job, I now work out of the house. If I did not work out of the house I could get disability. As long as I can work out of the house and my husband has a good job I did not want to take it. I allso see nothing wrong with taking it, if you can, and you have no other opptions.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I tried brown rice for a while last year and it seemed to bulk things a bit. I was told by a dietician who practices Chinese med. to eat a lot of yellow-orange (cooked) vegatables like carrots, pumpkin, sweet pot., butternut squash. As usual consistency is probably the key. Unfortunately I'm not good at it. I sometimes think of trying a diet of boiled chicken,brown rice and some cooked veg. for dinner. I usually don't eat much breakfast and lunch is usually light like tuna on healthy bread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks for the good advice...I will avoid enriched rice and try brown for now. Teal, thanks. I just want a back up plan. It's worrisome now as this could potentially change all my plans. My husband and I were going to start trying to get pregnant in the summer and I don't want to have to worry about this. I am thinking if I nip it in the bud now, take time off and get better before I get worse (last time I was very sick, anemic, weak for 6 months). These are just thoughts now, when I am sitting there and starring at the map on our bathroom wall and wanting to be anywhere but in those four walls.


----------



## teal (Dec 14, 1999)

2FindComfort, I wish you all the luck on getting pregnant!!!! I would talk to your doctor and make sure that if you are on any meds they will not affect the chances and will not hurt you or the baby. Before we found out that we can not have kids, I was on a med that I was told can cause birth defects.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

2Find, I'm also going to try for a baby in the summer and want to try everything before too. Good Luck! I wanted to add that carrots tend to bother me but one veggie I do good with is zucchini - baked or sauted in olive oil. Also I tolerate yellow summer squash quite well.[This message has been edited by kitty2 (edited 01-12-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

kitty2,thanks! I do need to add to my vitamin intake with new vegs. I wish you a prompt arrival of a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I'm fine with white rice, not with brown. It's one of my safe foods which I go to when feeling poorly. Have you tried Citrucel or Metamucil? It has helped me firm up stools and decrease urgency.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Whoever said white rice tends to slow the digestive tract down and is the only carbohydrate that does not produce gas when digested by bacteria in your colon, is right on. White rice is one of the only and truest absorbable foods. I find that when in trouble with D, white rice, chicken, and other bland foods get me through. That's what the BRAT diet used in hospitals is: Bananas, rice, applesauce and toast.Brown rice, on the other hand, is fibrous and can get you in trouble if you're in an especially bad D period. I avoid it like the plague at all times because it causes me pain.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Since I lean more towards C I need quite a bit of fiber in my diet. So I tend to eat brown rice, or any of the other specialty rices that are high in fiber.Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Those of you who eat white rice, are there certain brands or varieties you select?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

AZmom1,No, have not yet tried those and I do need to, but afraid to introduce new elements just yet. Rice- plain v. brown, I think the saga will continue. I have used brown since yesterday and it SEEMS to be OK. I was using plain before, and felt a little worse...but it was enriched.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

so, there ya go again, 2FIND...! brown rice or white?! a dilemma. brown is better for a person in terms of its food value and fiber, but white appears to be easier on the system when the system is esp. goofed up.







p.s. I think I must have been writing this reply right about the time you were posting the above, 2FIND.[This message has been edited by JanetMD (edited 01-13-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2000)

White rice is classicly known to be constipating. It's given to babies when they have colic, and cannot tolerate food.


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

2 Find Comfort: I am a great rice eater it is one of my comfort foods when I don't fee well. I buy Basmatic white, it has a good texture, and sort of a nutty taste.I steer away from instant rice,as I beleive the real thing is better for us. I also have a rice cooker, and cooking rice as easy as using instant. I am able to put a little salt,pepper, and butter on mine. I almost always have a baked chicken breast in the ref. I can tolerate carrots, yellow or green squash, green beans,green peas, aspargus, cooked of course. also weird as it may be cranberry sauce dosen't seem to bother me. Someone had a post about French Bread. It is supposed to be very good for you when you have D.I can usually eat jams and jellies that are either home made or a brand called Bonne Maman its a little expensive but worth it. Almost forgot fish seems to be O.K. for me,I usually put a little dill weed on it and bake it in the oven. Maro





















Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks Maro...yes Bonne Maman! As my husband is French it is quite commonplace in our fridge. As for French breads, some have gluten in them so I review the ingredients first. But the GENUINE thing (my homemade version) is a delight. As for fish, that's all I'm surviving on. And I think I will give Basmatic a try, as I could use some nuttyness in my life... Speaking of which, does anyone know if nuts are OK?...I love cashews but haven't dared.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The nuts are a trigger for most people because they are hard to digest and are high in fat and oils.The basmatti rice is really good though.


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

The brands I eat are either Mahatama or Publix brand (Publix is a grocery store).


----------

